# Citizen Minute Repeater Watch



## NormanF (Jun 28, 2006)

Citizen has finally brought the minute repeater watch that used to be found only in its Campanola luxury brand collection and made it a mainstream 9000 calibre series model. Its in quartz but considering the difficulty of the complication, one cannot be but impressed at what Citizen has done in terms of breaking new ground. It could be the watch of the year!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Citizen have been making minute repeater movements for some while now and making them available to other makers.

This is a Jacques Lemans fitted with a Citizen Minute Repeater which I have had for quite a while


----------



## NormanF (Jun 28, 2006)

Roger said:


> Citizen have been making minute repeater movements for some while now and making them available to other makers.
> 
> This is a Jacques Lemans fitted with a Citizen Minute Repeater which I have had for quite a while


Bulova used a Citizen movement for its own minute repeater. It just wasn't a style I liked. Apart from that and your Jacques Lemans, the only other variant was Invicta. Now Citizen has come full circle by returning to making its movements in-house.


----------

